# Graka in WoW sehr heiß



## sebnitschke (12. Juni 2014)

*Graka in WoW sehr heiß*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab gestern mal wieder WoW angeworfen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Graka total heiß wird.
Hab an sich nicht viel gemacht. Hab nen Gnom Mage angefangen und hab ca. 15min gespielt. Also nichts besonderes.
Nach der Zeit ist die Graka auf ca. 83°C heiß geworden.
Grafiksettings alles auf Ultra mit 4xMSAA.

Mich wundert das einfach, weil ich weder bei Batman: Arkham Origins (Max. Settings) noch bei Dishonored (8xMSAA über Treiber forciert, Ingame Max. Settings) solche Temperaturen erreiche. Die lagen immer so bei ca. 75-77°C.

Gut, jetzt war es gestern recht warm in der Wohnung, aber, dass das so einen unterschied machen soll, kann ich ja kaum glauben.

Wie seht ihr das?
Habt ihr bei WoW auch höhere Temps als in anderen Games?

Gruß


----------



## --Icebreaker-- (12. Juni 2014)

Wäre interessant welche grafikkarte du hast


----------



## XyZaaH (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Graka in WoW sehr heiß*

Ist doch egal. Bis 90 Grad ist alles OK, vorallem im Sommer.


----------



## sebnitschke (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Graka in WoW sehr heiß*

Graka ist die Sapphire r9 290 Tri-x OC.

Mich wundert einfach nur, dass die Temps nur in WoW so hoch gehen.
Werd übers WE mal noch Thief und Tomb Raider testen. Ma schauen wie die Temps da werden.


----------



## Caduzzz (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Graka in WoW sehr heiß*

hast du die fps irgendwie limitiert oder läßt du der Graka volle ungeballte Kraft? trotz Ultra etc. ....guck doch mal ob du 150fps hast und ob du sie wirklich brauchst


----------



## sebnitschke (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Graka in WoW sehr heiß*

Meine FPS sind so im Schnitt bei 110-115. Ich lass die Graka offen. Limitier sie also nich.

Wenn wir grad beim Thema sind: Wenn ich 8xMSAA anmache, wirken Schriften und Konturen recht unscharf und das Bild an sich wirkt etwas "trüb". Eben nicht so klar und scharf wie ohne MSAA. Dafür kann man sich ohne MSAA die Kanten nich anschauen. Treppen ohne Ende.
Gibts da nen Mittelweg? Also klares, scharfes Bild aber keine Treppchen?


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Graka in WoW sehr heiß*

Schalt das Supersampling im Treiber aus dann bleibt alles scharf.
Vertial Sync an und Dreifachbuffer auch und schon alles Palletti !


----------



## sebnitschke (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Graka in WoW sehr heiß*

Ich bin grad nicht sicher, ob ich Supersampling überhaupt an hab.
Nur von Vertical Sync und Triplebuffer bleiben diese unschönen Treppeneffekte auch weg?
Werd ich aber nachher alles mal checken.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Graka in WoW sehr heiß*

Nein Vertical Sync und Dreifachpuffer hat nichts mit der unschärfe zu tun.
Ist aber besser weil die Grafikkarte ein Limit gesetzt wird bei z.B 120FPS wenn du einen 120hz Monitor hast 
und nicht z.B 160Fps berechnet und dadurch die Grafikkarte wärmer wird weil mehr FPS berechnet werden.
Die Grafikkarte spart damit Strom der Lüfter dreht leiser und sie wird weniger warm.

Und als Nebeneffekt gerade in WOW ist Vertical Sync + Dreifachpuffer stark das Spielgefühl verbessernd,
da die ganze Vegetation weniger flimmert.


----------



## sebnitschke (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Graka in WoW sehr heiß*

Hab das gestern mal gestestet.
Supersampling im Treiber deaktiviert, 4xMSAA, Vertical Sync und Triplebuffer angeschaltet. Unschärfe ist weg und Temp geht auch nich mehr so hoch.
Das einzige ist, dass es ab und zu stockt/ruckelt. Nur bei schnellen Schwenks und auch nich immer. Ist aber ok.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## NuVirus (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Graka in WoW sehr heiß*

Was mir gerade zufällig in deiner Signatur aufgefallen ist, wieso verwendest du nur 2x2GB bei einer X58 Plattform, 4GB ist wenig und dein Mainboard hat Triple Channel Interface, steck dir doch einfach noch nen 2GB Riegel rein dann hast etwas mehr Speicher und auch etwas mehr Performance


----------



## SilentAndre (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Graka in WoW sehr heiß*

vielleicht liegts daran das wir Sommer haben?


----------

